# [Canadian NR] Antoine Cantin - 15.23 OH avg (+11.84 NL single)



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

Times:
13.63, 16.19, 15.86, 17.15, 12.65 = 15.23 NR average
Too bad for the fail on the 17.15.






Easy LL

Cube: Dayan Guhong v1 (black screws but newer core)


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2013)

Great job Antoine!


----------



## uniacto (May 19, 2013)

I don't want to criticize or anything, but when you start the stackmat for your 11.84 solve, shouldn't your finger tips be on the pressure place instead of your palm? Those solves are awesome though


----------



## stevecho816 (May 19, 2013)

Nice TPS!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I don't want to criticize or anything, but when you start the stackmat for your 11.84 solve, shouldn't your finger tips be on the pressure place instead of your palm? Those solves are awesome though



You're absolutely right, I'll make sure to put my fingers on the timer next time.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

> So much fail in this one D:
> Horrid recognition of ZBLL on the first, locky A-perm on the 2nd, horrid G-perm on the 3rd and just so much fail due to shaking on the last.
> missing 13.9x I think.


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

Wow! Fast!


----------



## arcio1 (May 19, 2013)

Nice, do you have that sub1 Mega single on video?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Nice, do you have that sub1 Mega single on video?



No, just my OH, 2x2 finals and 3x3 finals were filmed.
So no sub-1 mega or 41.44+ feet. I do know that it had LL at sub-50.


----------



## Prin (May 19, 2013)

Great!


----------



## DavidCubie (May 19, 2013)

And what about 3x3? 2h


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> And what about 3x3? 2h



I did pretty terrible. My best average was 10.69:


----------

